# Rabbit born without ears in Fukushima, Japan



## caramelsoda

A rabbit was born without ears supposedly in Fukushima, 30km outside of one of the Japanese nuclear power plant.

http://www.japanprobe.com/2011/05/24/rabbit-born-without-ears-in-fukushima/

Just thought I would share even though it happened a couple months ago.


----------



## Pipp

:shock:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

This was already on here before. Someone trying to upgrade their molehill to a higher status.


----------



## houhoubun

Wow  could be the rabbit ate something with radiation in it?? 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mistyjr

I bet mother or the other rabbits chewed off their ears during birth!


----------



## bunnychild

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I bet mother or the other rabbits chewed off their ears during birth!


thats what i thought one of my rabbits did that


----------



## boomerscaboose

I posted my first thread here today:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=69264&forum_id=16&highlight=radiation

We live near Forks, WA. I was talking to people in my area who experienced many livestock mutations or simply higher mortality rates after Chernobyl.

Depite the mainstream glossing over and panning their cameras onto other propaganda, the Fukushima situation is getting worse, not better.

The problems we are noticing are stark and whether it has anything to do with Fukushima or not we don't know yet but we are experiencing unusual problems and according to people in the know about the effects of radiation, the effects, mutations, whatever will show up in short gestation animals such as rabbits first.

This subject should be considered seriously and for those who keep good records or observe possible mutations, pictures should be taken.

Google "infant mortality rates since Fukushima"

https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy....,cf.osb&fp=a432ee3ec8892393&biw=1024&bih=633


----------



## gmas rabbit

They had predicted that a lot of this would happen and I think it is just the tip of the ice berg. You cannot take these kinds of chances and not expect something to happen as a result.


----------



## boomerscaboose

Yeah, the crashing economy is just the tip of the iceberg, the bombing of the middle east and north africa is the tip of the iceberg and so on.

I want to determine if other people are having sterility and birth defect problems so that when the rest of the iceberg scrapes our ship in half (the USA) I'll know whether to switch to a less affected animal for food and increase my chicken production.


----------

